
Cash me outside girl making $100k a week? - nthState
In this video: Tai Lopez suggests the Cash me outside girl (Danielle Bregoli) is making $100k a week:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VQTfyuEdNfo&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;t=998<p>For those who haven&#x27;t seen her: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZrtSOTGNqA8<p>Can anyone elaborate on how she&#x27;s doing this? - How it happened? Who&#x27;s fuelling the growth etc?
======
SomeRusski
She gets 30k (40k if she has to leave the country) from her fans to meet and
greet her

------
redmaple
youtube ads :\

